# custom built fishing carts cheep prices



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Custom built fishing carts and cheep prices, now come with a 90 day warranty. They come with as many or few rod holders, 13x5 tires. Ballon tires is wanted but price goes up due to tires. There is a thread in the fishing gear for sale with pictures I'm gonna be back in town so I'm accepting orders


----------

